# NBT and HU Tool



## maciek.mr (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi,

I have NBT retrofitted into E70. Initially FDL coded, but now I wish to enable some additional functions, like bmw apps.
I have generated certificates by hu_tool (2.6 pre) and a bin file for USB.
Knowing the process to load certificates via e-sys, I would like to know if the generated *.bin file is secure to execute on my NBT_HU (v.31)?

Files attached.

I would like to keep the original VIN of NBT (WBAKS410300H66443) without virginise it. I have backup all certificates from NBT.
If I will run .bin file, does it will not brick my NBT?


The NBT has a software from 2015. Is there any other step to be executed to ensure the process will be safety?
Any advice will be grateful.

best regards

M.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you have NBT in an E70, you are using an Adapter module for activation and Donor OEM FSC COdes frmo other vIN or car VIN matching non OEM ones like that from HUTool. It would be odd that it did not already have a BMW Apps FSC Code. Did you check 9C FSC Status with E-Sys?


----------



## maciek.mr (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi,

It is used the donor vin, as I see in fsc status:
--> Read the state from "1" ECU(s) <--

HU_NBT[DiagAddress=99(0x63)]
*WBAKS410300H66443*
RootCertStatus accepted
SWSigStatus accepted
SWTApplications
----------
AppID 158(0x9E)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 160(0xA0)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 222(0xDE)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 111(0x6F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 159(0x9F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
*AppID 156(0x9C)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted*
----------
AppID 229(0xE5)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 169(0xA9)
UpgradeIndex 74(0x4A)
SWTType SWTshort
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus not available

So I have used HUTool with vin *0H66443 *to generate fsc certificates.
I'm using emulator which is not vin blocked. Trying to fdl code the nbt, but it says fsc not available.

best regards

M.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You have Emualtor, so you can just load a different set of OEM FSC Codes that includes 9C, rather than patching NBT and using non-OEM FSC Codes.


----------



## maciek.mr (Aug 22, 2020)

What do you mean load different set of OEM FSC codes? Using different VIN? Where I can get this set of fsc codes?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You currently use Donor OEM FSC Codes from VIN 0H66443. You can use a different set from other VIN that has 9C FSC code issued to it.


----------



## maciek.mr (Aug 22, 2020)

So I need to find others fsc codes set with another vin. Do I understand correctly? Any place you can advice to get these fsc codes?

(Thanks shawnsheridan)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes. PM sent.


----------



## maciek.mr (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## S2face (Jul 8, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you have NBT in an E70, you are using an Adapter module for activation and Donor OEM FSC COdes frmo other vIN or car VIN matching non OEM ones like that from HUTool. It would be odd that it did not already have a BMW Apps FSC Code. Did you check 9C FSC Status with E-Sys?


Hi! I install hu_nbt in my f30 car. Coded necessary fa options. But Navi is grayed. Does available way to generate fsc codes for activate it? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

S2face said:


> Hi! I install hu_nbt in my f30 car. Coded necessary fa options. But Navi is grayed. Does available way to generate fsc codes for activate it? Thanks.


Yes, use HU_Tool.


----------



## S2face (Jul 8, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, use HU_Tool.


HU_NBT[DiagAddress=99(0x63)]
WBA3N9C54EF722244
RootCertStatus accepted
SWSigStatus accepted
SWTApplications
----------
AppID 158(0x9E)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 160(0xA0)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 222(0xDE)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 111(0x6F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 159(0x9F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 156(0x9C)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 229(0xE5)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 168(0xA8)
UpgradeIndex 5(0x05)
SWTType SWTshort
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus not available

Can you please give me guide how to install certs and codes into my Hu? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

S2face said:


> Can you please give me guide how to install certs and codes into my Hu? Thanks!


Asked and answered in your same post in other thread. There is no reason to cross post.


----------

